

A loose rant on motivation and evaluation - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3466-a-loose-rant-on-motivation-and-evaluation

======
nswanberg
I would bet someone has tried this, but I've thought that it would be
interesting to create a website that simply gives out money, and to see
whether the amount of poor design a user would put up with is quantifiable in
any useful way.

